# howto list pcmcia devices ?

## Mgiese

hi there, is there a possibility to list pcmcia devices ? like lsusb or lspci ?

i got a toshiba notebook with "toshiba wireless lan mini pci card" and i already got my  orinoco_cs module bin to pcmcia but from now on i dont know how to come further... thx a lot

----------

## sugar

hold on

mini pci works like regular pci, so it should just come up with lspci. It shouldn't need any pcmcia modules.

----------

## Mgiese

 *sugar wrote:*   

> hold on
> 
> mini pci works like regular pci, so it should just come up with lspci. It shouldn't need any pcmcia modules.

 would be to nice...

the card "toshiba wireless mini pci card" seems to work over pcmcia ...  and its also not listed with lspci : 

```
# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82830 830 Chipset Host Bridge (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82830 830 Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #1) (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #2) (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #3) (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 41)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801CAM ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801CAM IDE U100 (rev 01)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. SuperSavage IX/C SDR (rev 05)

02:07.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801CAM (ICH3) PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller (rev 41)

02:0a.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

02:0b.0 CardBus bridge: Toshiba America Info Systems ToPIC100 PCI to Cardbus Bridge with ZV Support (rev 32)

02:0b.1 CardBus bridge: Toshiba America Info Systems ToPIC100 PCI to Cardbus Bridge with ZV Support (rev 32)

02:0d.0 System peripheral: Toshiba America Info Systems SD TypA Controller (rev 03)
```

as you can see theres no wireless card...

----------

## sugar

I used to have an old pcmcia wireless card on my old laptop (until it was stolen), and it had been a while since I set it up even when I had it.

Nevertheless, you'll need to enable pcmcia in your kernel. Its in the cardbus section, and you'll probably want to enable the yenta socket. IIRC you should then be able to see your card with lspci.

----------

## Mgiese

hmm the problem is that ifconfig shows this :

```
eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:02:2D:35:C8:60

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xd100

```

and dmesg shows me this :

```
pcmcia: request for exclusive IRQ could not be fulfilled.

pcmcia: the driver needs updating to supported shared IRQ lines.

eth2: Hardware identity 0005:0002:0001:0002

eth2: Station identity  001f:0001:0006:000e

eth2: Firmware determined as Lucent/Agere 6.14

eth2: Ad-hoc demo mode supported

eth2: IEEE standard IBSS ad-hoc mode supported

eth2: WEP supported, 104-bit key

eth2: MAC address 00:02:2D:35:C8:60

eth2: Station name "HERMES I"

eth2: ready

eth2: orinoco_cs at 0.0, irq 11, io 0xd100-0xd13f

ndiswrapper version 1.25 loaded (preempt=no,smp=yes)

usbcore: registered new driver ndiswrapper

```

 that points me to the conclusion that the card has been detected already , but i still cant see any model number or vendor id, that makes me unshure if everything goes right so far..

last and least output of lsmod :

```

ndiswrapper           122548  0

orinoco_cs             10916  1

orinoco                29428  1 orinoco_cs

hermes                  4352  2 orinoco_cs,orinoco

pcmcia                 24396  7 orinoco_cs

firmware_class          6144  1 pcmcia

yenta_socket           17996  8

rsrc_nonstatic          8192  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            22900  4 orinoco_cs,pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

```

problem is i dont know how to connect to a wpa based network.. so far as i can see i could connect to wep based networks over wireless-tools but thats not enough and wpa_supplicant doesnt detect the card at all

i searched already for the desription what i still have of the old windows installation "toshiba wireless lan mini pci card" an old windows xp or windows2000 driver, but the 2 drivers i had found havent worked with ndiswrapper (driver error or something)

maybe you could have a look for a driver for the card(i guess you will find something completely different)

i have a toshiba notebook T9000 tecra with this strange "toshiba wireless lan mini pci card" ..  PLZ  :Wink: 

i posted my problem already to the forum but nobody has answered yet :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-526318-highlight-.html

----------

## Mgiese

here is the driver i found meanwhile 2 times on different locations : 

de.computers.toshiba-europe.com/cgi-bin/ToshibaCSG/download_drivers_bios.jsp?service=DE

support.toshiba-tro.de/tools/Tecra/t9000/windows-xp/wireless-lan-driver/wlesslan_t9000_xp_7160189_ge.zip

but this driver doesnt work, it installs fine :

```

# ndiswrapper -i /home/user/wlandriver2/German/NETWV48.INF

installing netwv48 ...
```

 but when testing :

```

#ndiswrapper -l

netwv48 invalid driver!
```

 damn...

----------

## Mgiese

now i finally found 3 diffrent drivers that could work :

```
 #ndiswrapper -i AmPsmNIC.INF

installing ampsmnic ...

# ndiswrapper -l

installed drivers:

ampsmnic                driver installed (alternate driver: hostap_pci)
```

or 

```

#ndiswrapper -i BCMWL5.INF

installing bcmwl5 ...

forcing parameter IBSSGMode from 0 to 2

forcing parameter IBSSGMode from 0 to 2

# ndiswrapper -l

installed drivers:

bcmwl5          driver installed (alternate driver: bcm43xx)

```

or

```
 #ndiswrapper -i net5211.inf

installing net5211 ...

# ndiswrapper -l

installed drivers:

net5211         driver installed
```

 now the problem seems to be , that theres no boundary to any PCI slot (adress) that points back to my initial post, howto list pcmcia slots or why the card isnt listed in lspci ??

THX in Advance

edit : it should look like this (this is my working usb stick)

```
# ndiswrapper -i NETMA111.INF

installing netma111 ...

# ndiswrapper -l

installed drivers:

netma111                driver installed, hardware (0846:4110) present
```

----------

## Maedhros

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security.

----------

## sugar

 *Mgiese wrote:*   

> 
> 
> problem is i dont know how to connect to a wpa based network.. so far as i can see i could connect to wep based networks over wireless-tools but thats not enough and wpa_supplicant doesnt detect the card at all
> 
> 

 

http://www.geos.ed.ac.uk/homes/hcp/linux/t9000.html

here's a link to someone who installed Debian on the same lappy as yours. The important quote is

 *Quote:*   

> Oddly, the built-in wireless card that came with the machine appears as a PCMCIA card even though you can't take it out. It needs the modules orinoco, orinoco_cs, hermes. At long last I have found a base station to test it with and it works fine.

 

Your card is one of the lucky few that has modules built into the kernel, which is great, really. When you upgrade your kernel, you don't need to worry about a buggy 3rd party driver making a mess of things. 

so your card is working with wep, just not wpa, so you might want to change the topic to reflect that. The problem is that the orinoco driver doesn't support wpa as far as I'm aware. The handbook has a section on wpa

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4#doc_chap2

that you might be interested in. Remember your driver will be the ndiswrapper. If it doesn't work, you might just be out of luck as far as toshiba supporting linux goes.

hope that helps!

----------

## Mgiese

thx a lot 

i think when searching trough the net i read the article you posted already, i got those orinoco modules in memory, in dmesg i can see that i am getting a eth2 device 

```
pcmcia: registering new device pcmcia0.0

orinoco 0.15 (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>, Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>, et al)

orinoco_cs 0.15 (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>, Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>, et al)

pcmcia: request for exclusive IRQ could not be fulfilled.

pcmcia: the driver needs updating to supported shared IRQ lines.

eth2: Hardware identity 0005:0002:0001:0002

eth2: Station identity  001f:0001:0006:000e

eth2: Firmware determined as Lucent/Agere 6.14

eth2: Ad-hoc demo mode supported

eth2: IEEE standard IBSS ad-hoc mode supported

eth2: WEP supported, 104-bit key

eth2: MAC address 00:02:2D:35:C8:60

eth2: Station name "HERMES I"

eth2: ready

eth2: orinoco_cs at 0.0, irq 11, io 0xd100-0xd13f

ndiswrapper version 1.25 loaded (preempt=no,smp=yes)

usbcore: registered new driver ndiswrapper

```

i can scan for networks, but if those drivers arent supporting wpa i cannot use the card at all DAMN

i tried to find a windows driver, eventually the windows driver will work with wpa over ndiswrapper, but i havent found a suitable driver so that ndiswrapper is binding to any hardwareadress...  :Sad: 

i tried (now that i know its pcmcia) the following 

```
# wpa_supplicant -Datmel -ieth2 -c/etc/wpa.conf

wpa_driver_atmel_set_wpa eth2

ioctl[ATMEL_WPA_IOCTL]: Invalid argument

Failed to set encryption.

ioctl[ATMEL_WPA_IOCTL]: Invalid argument

Failed to set encryption.

ioctl[ATMEL_WPA_IOCTL]: Invalid argument

Failed to set encryption.

ioctl[ATMEL_WPA_IOCTL]: Invalid argument

Failed to set encryption.

wpa_driver_atmel_set_countermeasures - not yet implemented

wpa_driver_atmel_set_drop_unencrypted - not yet implemented

ioctl[SIOCGIWSCAN]: No data available

```

 "Failed to set encryption."  :Wink:  no wpa support, so my only possibility would be to use a windows driver over ndiswrapper.. :Sad:  but as you can see 3 posts above all the drivers i got dont bind to any hardwareadress. so i only could install windozz to see which driver works and if the driver does support wpa ... oh DAMN  :Wink:  but alright "Who said life would be easy?" *smile* THX a LOT

----------

